

Ask HN: How do you Gain Contributors for Localization of FOSS? - EvaK_de

As one of the core developers of a FOSS, I regularly think about how to encourage users to switch from a passive role to a more active one as a contributor.
In my opinion every user can be a contributor, be it by providing code, documentation or just some useful feedback. And then there are translations.<p>The software I work on is a project management tool and has already been translated into ~40 languages. Not too bad, right?
But I would love to add some more and improve the existing ones, since most aren&#x27;t even 100% complete.<p>Currently I just keep a list of contacts of people who provided translations before and get in touch with them before a release.
Using LinkedIn or Xing does not seem to work at all when asking for (unpaid) OS contributions. Posts on other social media sites sometimes gain a little traction, but somehow I&#x27;m convinced that I&#x27;m going about this in a suboptimal way.<p>Can you help me?<p>Which ways do you use to attract more translators?
Do you use any tools to manage translations? If yes, which ones? Something you wrote yourself?<p>For the sake of completion, this is the software I&#x27;m contributing to:
Collabtive --&gt; http:&#x2F;&#x2F;collabtive.o-dyn.de
======
SEJeff
Transifex is free for OSS:

[https://www.transifex.com/signup/](https://www.transifex.com/signup/)

